# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения >  Смартфон от Facebook

## JAHolper

В интернете появились данные о том, что в ближайшие два года Facebook планирует выпустить смартфон "Buffy" на базе операционной системы Android с поддержкой HTML5.

Представители Facebook пока эту информацию не подтверждают, но и не опровергают.

----------


## Sanych

> выпустить смартфон "Buffy"


чуть не байфлай )))

----------

